# Taste of the Wild vs Nutro



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

I know Taste of the Wild is better.. thats no question. I'm just wondering HOW much better. The pet store sells it here (wasn't sold where I lived before) and I'd love to switch the boys to it now that we're getting low on the current bag of Nutro. Anyone else feeding TOTW?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I feed TOTW now. I started on Eukanuba (my Breeders choice) and changed to Solid Gold. Abby had pudding poops on the Solid Gold, so we tried TOTW and no more poop problems. I know that there are some people who don't like TOTW due to the company that makes it, but it works for me and is an improvement over what I fed in the past. And another good thing is that my picky eaters actually like it!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm feeding it to Ava. Just started on her on it about a week and half ago. She absolutely LOVES it. I really cannot recall her ever reacting this well to a food before. She really liked Natural Balance and did very well on it it but there was never such excitement about her food as there is now. But, then again ask me this again in 2 months when the "newness" has warn off! I think you should give it a try!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I fed TOTW Pacific Stream until very recently - about two weeks ago.

When I first got my Abby, she had a very finnicky stomach and we tried a lot of different foods. We eventually went to raw, which worked great for her once she initially got used to it, but then moved to a place where we could not get the same amount of raw ingredients, so we decided to switch to a grain free. Originally switched to Merrick Before Grains, but she had very soft poops on that. Then switched to TOTW and she did great on that, no poop issues and really liked it.

When I got Ronja, I put her onto TOTW as well and she did great on it, too. No poop issues or anything, although she didn't really gain any weight on it. 

Now that we moved to the cold north, I switched them to Wellness CORE, which has higher calories per cup. Had no issues making the switch and they're both doing good on it thus far, but it's only been about two weeks.

Definitely recommend the TOTW.


----------



## cyndie (Jan 6, 2009)

I switched Max to the TOTW Salmon after he was diagnosed with discoid lupus. He was on candidae (not grain free). He's doing very well. Poops are better, he likes it (this week at least), and it seems to help with the inflammation on his nose. I add vit e per the vet's recommendation. 

I recommend it.

__________________________
Cyndie
Max 6 year old rescue GSD


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I feed TOTW and my two do great on it!! They both have tummy issues so this is great for them...they get High Prairie. I also heard that TOTW is soon to come out with canned foods to match their kibble and I for one can't wait







Eventually I want to try them on Pacific Stream, but with their tummies, I am kind of scared to try. I will say that over time, my rescue girl has gained weight on HP


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I feed TOTW too, switched over from Blue Buffalo. My boy's fur became so much softer and shinier after the switch, and he loves it! The cat loves it too, this is the only food I've seen where she tries to sneak dog food, but she's on Wellness Core.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We fed TOTW for awhile to both our GSDs and they did fine on it. We are not feeding it anymore as we used it as an adjunct to raw and now are doing just raw, but I will say that Allie came to us on Nutro from her foster home and while she was doing good, she did significantly better on TOTW. (better coat, overall general health ect). I also have to add that even though they did fine on the TOTW, raw really makes a huge difference I feel in their coats and poop quality and amount... but it is not always possible for us to do raw all the time and every meal so using TOTW did work in their diet as well. It is also nice that we can get it local and that it is a nice price (or was) compared to many grain free foods.

Try it and see if it works for your pups! Good Luck!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Carly does great on TOTW High Prairie.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

TOTW.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

????


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nutro has had some inexplicable incidents. they scare me. so does Diamond. lesser of two evils? Diamond (TOTW)


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Dakota is on TOTW High Prairie and occasionally wetlands, and he loves it.


----------



## Dnahjj (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been feeding TOTW since March 2008 and have had great results. I do switch between all 3 canine formulas: getting a different one each time. I buy 2 bags at a time every other week so every 2 bags there is a switch. I have a GSD and a Malinois of my own and am a Foster Home for rescue. I almost always have 1 foster and sometimes 2. All the dogs love it and I have never had a problem switching to TOTW. The Fosters are being switched cold because we usually have no idea what they were being fed. None of them have had a a problem with diarrhea and they love the food and are doing great on it.

Prior to this I was using Chicken Soup; switched because I wanted a grain free food.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just tought I would let you all know that TOTW did get their canned foods out and it is great! I like to add canned to kibble now and then, and it nice that they matched their kibbles.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Karloff loves TOTW High Prairie. He also eats Blue Buffalo and a lot of "human" food.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I may have to give TOTW a try. Lexi & my ACD eat Blue Buffalo, but Lexi has occasional poop issues and I think she is much too thin. Where is the best place to find TOTW? 

Kristina


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KristinaKWhere is the best place to find TOTW?
> Kristina


The only place close to me that sells it is my local Tractor Supply Company


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks! I also looked up some places online: Red Bandana and another Pet Supply (forgot name), so I will look this weekend.









Kristina


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I feed TOTW & have for about 1 yr now & very happy with it. I have only did the duck once & mainly feed the HP & PS. I thought of switching, but once shopping, can't beat the price.

So, coats look good & poops too !









I do find I need to feed a bit more to keep weight on though.

I also had good luck with Nutro & fed that for yrs. . I just noticed though with TOTW they stopped spitting up yellow bile which they did here & there on Nutro. Plus the ingred. in TOTW is better & it being grain-free, I made the switch. Not thrilled about it being Diamond made, but almost everything is it seems.......


----------

